# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Flashpoint: Троян Dridex использует новый метод обхода UAC

## olejah

Замеченная недавно кампания по распространению трояна Dridex эффективно использует новый метод обхода контроля учётных записей пользователей (User Account Control, UAC). Об этом предупреждают исследователи в области безопасности Flashpoint.

В появившейся недавно вредоносной кампании по распространению трояна Dridex был замечен новый метода обхода контроля учётных записей пользователей Windows. Этот метод примечателен тем, что в нем используется recdisc.exe - исполняемый файл восстановления диска в Windows. Также во вредоносной программе были замечены еще две особенности: загрузку вредоносного кода с помощью SPP.dll, использование svchost и spoolsrv для связи с командным центром (C&C-сервер).

Dridex в этой кампании распространяется как и раньше - через спам-письма с прилагаемыми документами Word, использующими вредоносные макросы, предназначенные для загрузки и выполнения вредоносного кода. После заражения, троянец перемещает себя из текущего местоположения в папку %TEMP%.

«После того как Dridex укрепился в системе, он пытается всеми доступными способами получить от пользователя информацию для доступа к банк-клиентам. Причем авторы трояна способны создать диалоговое окно запроса, пытаясь сделать его максимально похожим на отправленный банком запрос» - объясняет аналитик Flashpoint Витали Кремец (Vitali Kremez).

Троян использует утилиту для восстановления диска recdisc.exe для загрузки подмененной библиотеки SPP.dll, такими образом он обходит защиту UAC. Это происходит потому что операционная система отправляет эту программу в белый список для автоматической загрузки.

Алгоритм действий Dridex выглядит так:
Создает папку Windows\System32\6886Копирует легитимный файл Windows\System32\recdisc.exe в эту папкуКопирует себя в %APPDATA%\Local\Temp как tmp-файлПеремещает себя в Windows\System32\6886\SPP.dllУдаляет файлы из папки Windows\System32 по следующим маскам: wu*.exe и po*.dllЗапускает recdisc.exe и запускает свою копию SPP.dll с правами администратора
Эксперты также определили, что вредонос взаимодействует по сети через 4431-4433 порты.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

